# Very quiet since no Politics rule?



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Is it just me, or has the forum gotten a lot "quieter" since the Politics etc ban was introduced? Also seems like some of the frequent posters to those threads haven't been posting in a while. Maybe once the juicy political topics are removed, and all we have left to talk about are amps, guitars, effects etc, there isn't that much to say which hasn't been said already? 

Is there a way to see total number of posts on a daily, or weekly, basis?


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Is it just me, or has the forum gotten a lot "quieter" since the Politics etc ban was introduced? Also seems like some of the frequent posters to those threads haven't been posting in a while. Maybe once the juicy political topics are removed, and all we have left to talk about are amps, guitars, effects etc, there isn't that much to say which hasn't been said already?
> 
> Is there a way to see total number of posts on a daily, or weekly, basis?


Yeah, it has been quiet, hasn't it? Kinda nice, once you get used to it. 

The only person who has called me a nasty name in weeks has been my missus!:smile:

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I think that's being kind Bagpipe. One could expect livelier topics at a senoir's bridge tournament. "Winter Tires" ,"Heating with wood" "Food and Beverage Thread"(my sorry contribution). I might refer you to my post in this forum under "Political Social Group Started". If controlling content is a pain, then I say get rid of it altogether. Anything's better than THIS.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Is it just me, or has the forum gotten a lot "quieter" since the Politics etc ban was introduced? Also seems like some of the frequent posters to those threads haven't been posting in a while. Maybe once the juicy political topics are removed, and all we have left to talk about are amps, guitars, effects etc, there isn't that much to say which hasn't been said already?
> 
> Is there a way to see total number of posts on a daily, or weekly, basis?



Probably just about everything has been said or asked about guitars and other gear as well. So instead of posting all you need to do is perform a search. Maybe the odd post about new gear. Other than that we should be able to just a few posts a day.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> I think that's being kind Bagpipe. One could expect livelier topics at a senoir's bridge tournament. "Winter Tires" ,"Heating with wood" "Food and Beverage Thread"(my sorry contribution). I might refer you to my post in this forum under "Political Social Group Started". If controlling content is a pain, then I say get rid of it altogether. Anything's better than THIS.


Well I would say that it's due to topics being moved to the social groups, but it's like a morgue over there too. But hey look at how long the arguement about winter tires has gone on. Some people just really want to have the last word.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Isnt it great? I havent been called any nasty names either. And theres been more posts in the actual guitar related forums...........


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I like it, even if I'm usually just a bystander.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Although I agree with what everyone's said, removing politics is no guarantee people won't be called names or get pissy. I avoided that Gene Simmons thread like it was poison!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well then, maybe what we need is a "Your religion *sucks*!!!" thread to liven things up. :smile: Or perhaps a "Things I did to your mom while your dad was out of town" thread.9kkhhd

How about "What the Senators can do to make the playoffs"?kqoct


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I miss the politics thread.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

mhammer said:


> How about "What the Senators can do to make the playoffs"?kqoct


Oh, but now that they've dumped Coach A, and brought in Coach B, I'm sure everything will be great and they'll make the playoffs now!


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't think the forum has slowed down since the political thing......which I actually agree with ........ except the social group area is a pain and overall doesn't seem to get much action......I think it is a time of the year type thing........... I think we just need a CONTEST with free stuff..........9kkhhd


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm anti social so you won't find me hanging in the social group . :wave:

I still do think a "you suck" button paired with that "thanks" button could make things more lively or even a "you're an asshat
" ......now that would really be the ticket


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

RIFF WRATH said:


> I don't think the forum has slowed down since the political thing......which I actually agree with ........ except the social group area is a pain and overall doesn't seem to get much action......I think it is a time of the year type thing........... I think we just need a CONTEST with free stuff..........9kkhhd


We can only hope the social group thing improves with each new version of vBulletin.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Rugburn said:


> I think that's being kind Bagpipe. One could expect livelier topics at a senoir's bridge tournament. "Winter Tires" ,"Heating with wood" "Food and Beverage Thread"(my sorry contribution). I might refer you to my post in this forum under "Political Social Group Started". If controlling content is a pain, then I say get rid of it altogether. Anything's better than THIS.


It would appear that what you are looking for is not a guitar forum but rather a general discussion forum. I can say that since we put in the new rules our reported thread and PM count has gone down about 97%


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bagpipe said:


> Is there a way to see total number of posts on a daily, or weekly, basis?


Post counts

January 05, 2009 339 
January 06, 2009 273 
January 07, 2009 317 
January 08, 2009 332 
January 09, 2009 304 
January 10, 2009 226 
January 11, 2009 179 
January 12, 2009 293 
January 13, 2009 305 
January 14, 2009 251 
January 15, 2009 256 
January 16, 2009 319 
January 17, 2009 318 
January 18, 2009 212 
January 19, 2009 256 
January 20, 2009 294 
January 21, 2009 296 
January 22, 2009 242 
January 23, 2009 246 
January 24, 2009 305 
January 25, 2009 291 
January 26, 2009 409 
January 27, 2009 242 
January 28, 2009 306 
January 29, 2009 287 
January 30, 2009 280 
January 31, 2009 257 
February 01, 2009 210 
February 02, 2009 327 
February 03, 2009 319


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> I or even a "you're an asshat
> " ......now that would really be the ticket


Could I use it for your post ?!?!?! kkjuw9kkhhd


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Could I use it for your post ?!?!?! kkjuw9kkhhd


Go ahead and I'll counter with a "you suck " hwopv


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> It would appear that what you are looking for is not a guitar forum but rather a general discussion forum. I can say that since we put in the new rules our reported thread and PM count has gone down about 97%


I was actually saying ALL guitar and music, and drop the rest. So much music is political and spiritual, naturally musicians have strong opinions and it's fun to chime in from time to time. However, I don't like getting pissy with people on the Net. I think people hide behind their anonymity and say things they wouldn't face to face. Perhaps you'd get a better picture of what I appear to be looking for by checking the bulk of my posts, and what they're about. 

Peace Shawn.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Rugburn said:


> I was actually saying ALL guitar and music, and drop the rest. So much music is political and spiritual, naturally musicians have strong opinions and it's fun to chime in from time to time. However, I don't like getting pissy with people on the Net. I think people hide behind their anonymity and say things they wouldn't face to face. Perhaps you'd get a better picture of what I appear to be looking for by checking the bulk of my posts, and what they're about.
> 
> Peace Shawn.


You basically just summed up the reason why we had to can the whole political etc threads. :wave:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Some people always feel political, religious etc. threads need to be on forums. I don't look for arguments with people out this stuff in actual conversation, so I don't got looking for arguments on an online forum. Especially not a 'Guitars Canada" forum. If I was in the mood to debate I would go to a forum that was for debating.

That being said, I'll pass on a 'solution' another forum I use implemented. I guess in the forum software there is a way to set up a password protected area of the forum. So they set up a 'Mosh Pit' area. When a person has a certain amount of posts, they can ask a moderator for a code to access it through PM, and they get one. 

It's worked REALLY well to make everyone happy on that forum. And I have to say, I even actually participate in it at times. When it's a forum section dedicated to rational discussion on the topics, that only people who are willing to to talk rationally can join it's a whole different ball game. If people start getting personal, their 'pass' to "The Pit" is taken away.

It's people trolling on the regular forum, posting things just to make people angry that I don't like. I don't think that kind of hostility needs to be on THIS forum.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> Some people always feel political, religious etc. threads need to be on forums.
> 
> It's people trolling on the regular forum, posting things just to make people angry that I don't like. I don't think that kind of hostility needs to be on THIS forum.


*Three *things that will cause arguements .. Religion. politics and *Music*

There tons of trolls out there just look at the Cbc comments ugh ...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> *Three *things that will cause arguements .. Religion. politics and *Music*
> 
> There tons of trolls out there just look at the Cbc comments ugh ...


Unmoderate this forum and you'll have fights in every area. I've seen arguments just as bad in guitar related threads as politics, religion etc. Some will fight over what guitar is better etc.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

torndownunit said:


> Some people always feel political, religious etc. threads need to be on forums. I don't look for arguments with people out this stuff in actual conversation, so I don't got looking for arguments on an online forum. Especially not a 'Guitars Canada" forum. If I was in the mood to debate I would go to a forum that was for debating.
> 
> That being said, I'll pass on a 'solution' another forum I use implemented. I guess in the forum software there is a way to set up a password protected area of the forum. So they set up a 'Mosh Pit' area. When a person has a certain amount of posts, they can ask a moderator for a code to access it through PM, and they get one.
> 
> ...



This can be done. There are many options that I can implement in terms of access etc. Again, I don't necessarily have a problem with any topic here and that would and could include politics, guns, abortion or whatever the hell you want. It's the moderation that is killing us. We get pounded with PM's about this guy said that and that guy said this. We cannot keep up with it nor do we want to. I would consider a un-moderated section where you can access as a restricted member and you enter at your own risk. Basically you would have to request to be a member of that forum and all others would not have access to read it. But remember, if such a forum were to be created the mods and I are off limits. We will not get involved nor will any post outside of that forum be tolerated in terms of trying to call attention to it or settle some kind of argument.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Things are perfect the way they are, IMO.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Things are perfect the way they are, IMO.


I personally agree with you 200%. But a lot of people seem to like having those discussions. Some people have a real 'big brother' complex I guess. If there was an unmoderated area for them to discuss what they want, it wouldn't really affect those of us who don't in any way.

I was just bringing it up because it worked very well on another forum I use. So if people are that concerned, there is an option. 

Maybe a vote or something?


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> I personally agree with you 200%. But a lot of people seem to like having those discussions. Some people have a real 'big brother' complex I guess. If there was an unmoderated area for them to discuss what they want, it wouldn't really affect those of us who don't in any way.
> 
> I was just bringing it up because it worked very well on another forum I use. So if people are that concerned, there is an option.
> 
> Maybe a vote or something?


that place exists, in the social group. it would be nice if it could be somehow searched via "todays posts" though, as that's generally how i view the board. 

i think the threads in there are quiet because it's a lot less fun if you don't think you're grandstanding for the whole world's benefit.

the post counts say the site is as busy as ever. 

i like the political thread, and i miss it, but given the bitchiness of some of those involved (and the apparently endless amounts of free time they're supplied with), i can only imagine how much work it would have been for the mods. it's not like moderator is a well funded position, and i fully understand why they just don't want to play mother to the squabbling...


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Things are perfect the way they are, IMO.


I agree. A number of folks proved that they couldn't stay polite! They would take exception to something and not only "go postal" but even to the point of taking it outside of the thread into other areas of the board!

That's why I posted some alternative sites. Me, I get enough fun at www.mapleleafweb.com for political discussion. Relatively polite and some very good posters, of both "left" and "right".

I enjoy this board for the music stuff and helping out with techie tips. I have absolutely no interest in joining an unmoderated political "group". Previous experience of these past few years leads me to believe it would get rude and crude very quickly. If I wanted abuse I would pay for it!:smile: Some might call me a "wussy" but why on earth should I have to stay there and let someone call me names? Screw them and the horse they rode in on!

No, we had some good discussions but it would seem it was just not to be. Just because posts might cool off from boredom with a lack of controversial topics is no reason to go back. Where is it written that this board is supposed to grow huge quickly, using non-music topics to do it? If we concentrate on the main purpose of this board growth may be slower but it would be WANTED growth!

I think what some of us are really missing is that the politics forum WAS like a pub, in that we had all made a number of friends with which we enjoyed chewing the fat! Unlike a pub however, if someone at the table got rude we couldn't just leave, call a bouncer or punch his clock ourselves. Even if someone got banned he could just check in with a new alias.

It wasn't that long ago that someone left the board not just in a huff but with a demand that every post he had ever made be removed. Can you imagine what a PITA dose of work that was for a moderator?

I suggest that if you had some friends here that you enjoyed debating why not encourage them to go to a politics board?

I think what we actually proved is that you can't expect a bulletin board to be all things to all people and still work well, like a "universal fits-all" amp that does virtually every tone - universally half-assed! (Did I just describe a Line 6?:smile

OH-OH! I've started something controversial with that Line 6 shot!

Ah, hmmm, er...does anyone on this board like macrame?

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

suttree said:


> that place exists, in the social group. it would be nice if it could be somehow searched via "todays posts" though, as that's generally how i view the board.
> .


The method I listed allows that.



> I enjoy this board for the music stuff and helping out with techie tips. I have absolutely no interest in joining an unmoderated political "group". Previous experience of these past few years leads me to believe it would get rude and crude very quickly. If I wanted abuse I would pay for it! Some might call me a "wussy" but why on earth should I have to stay there and let someone call me names? Screw them and the horse they rode in on!


The thing is it's a password protected sub forum. If you and I don't want anything to do with it, we don't have to. Only people who have a login for that section of the forums are able to use it. But, people who have joined can still use 'view new posts' or whatever forum features they use instead of having to use something outside of the forum.


Again, I don't think it's NEEDED. I was just pointing out an alternative if enough people thought it was.

I do think the more forum activity the better. There are a lot of people who post very helpful information and are active members... but would also like to have a section like this to debate in. And this way it's a part of the forum, without it causing hassles for everyone else. So while I don't think it's 'needed' it could have some benefits to the forum as a whole.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Wild Bill I think your post ought to be the final word on this, as you've put in a way everyone else fell short of, my self included.

Shawn.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Well put Bill , pretty much says it :smile:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Is it just me, or has the forum gotten a lot "quieter" since the Politics etc ban was introduced?


 
Well, um,... :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I think we should probably leave things the way they are right now. It's been very nice on the mod side since changing and no matter how much we try, any other method will just lead back to trouble. So we will continue on as we are.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> The method I listed allows that.


i didn't realize. i stand (ok sit) corrected.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> I think what we actually proved is that you can't expect a bulletin board to be all things to all people and still work well, like a "universal fits-all" amp that does virtually every tone - universally half-assed! (Did I just describe a Line 6?:smile


Just one more point, the only reason I mentioned the restricted access forum option is because another fantastic forum I am a member at uses it. I am also a member at the Jam Session forums, as are other GC members. And they can vouch for what a great forum it is. It's one of the most laid back forums I use, and has a very similar 'feel' to it as GC. They adopted the restricted forum idea for their forum though and it has worked very well. So you can have a BB that suits everyone tastes. And it likely has about 20 times the members GC has.

I just don't like to write off all options which is why I bought it up. Just because I don't think something is needed, it doesn't mean others don't. And whatever helps out the forums, helps me because I like this place.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

I like it the way it is. 

If I want to be abused over my political beliefs, I'll go over to the Globe & Mail discussion boards.

All the political BS you'd ever want over there if that's your thing.

For me it's ALL about the GEE-TARS man!
JMHO


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Stevie 202 said:


> I like it the way it is.
> 
> If I want to be abused over my political beliefs, I'll go over to the Globe & Mail discussion boards.


Even if political discussion was allowed no one is twisting your arm to voice them. 
I don't understand why some one gets so upset by political/religion discussions that they have to display this big "Goodbye I'm leaving", thread.
If you get offended in a political thread just say good bye to that section of the forum.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> I agree. A number of folks proved that they couldn't stay polite! They would take exception to something and not only "go postal" but even to the point of taking it outside of the thread into other areas of the board!
> 
> That's why I posted some alternative sites. Me, I get enough fun at www.mapleleafweb.com for political discussion. Relatively polite and some very good posters, of both "left" and "right".
> 
> ...


Didn't that dimebag guy get all offended and leave in a huff due to a guitar related section?


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Even if political discussion was allowed no one is twisting your arm to voice them.
> I don't understand why some one gets so upset by political/religion discussions that they have to display this big "Goodbye I'm leaving", thread.
> If you get offended in a political thread just say good bye to that section of the forum.


That's the way I feel about it too.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

There was the posts by one fellow that was intended to stir things up....it was painfully clear he wanted to hit on certain subjects that he knew would have that effect . When the admin decided not to play his game he got pissed and left . That fellow was on here 24-7 almost , I mean his light was pretty much on all the time . He posted some cartoons about how people are effected by the internet and how it takes over their lives......I found that kind of ironic as it seemed to apply to him .


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Didn't that dimebag guy get all offended and leave in a huff due to a guitar related section?


he got picked on and bullied into leaving, in gear related threads.
wasnt very cool to watch lol

i never had the free time for that political thread, and live by my own rules regardless of government, the law or anybody elses opinion.
i dont care if its here or not lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> Even if political discussion was allowed no one is twisting your arm to voice them.
> .



"No one's twisting my arm"..................blah blah blah. Awfully nice of you to point that out. 

I don't get 'upset'. I'm thinking, why come to a guitar forum to talk about BS politics? 

If YOU wanna bleat about your stupid Dipper/Lib/Con/Greenie ass-holes, go ahead and knock yourself out.

I could give 2 shits.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'll see your two shits and raise you one why bother commenting if you could give two shits?

:smile:





Stevie 202 said:


> "No one's twisting my arm"..................blah blah blah. Awfully nice of you to point that out.
> 
> I don't get 'upset'. I'm thinking, why come to a guitar forum to talk about BS politics?
> 
> ...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm glad they decided to do away with the politics. I don't mind discussing it but the threads would usually denigrate into arguments rather than a discussion with people calling each other names, etc.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...i'll see your two shits and raise you one why bother commenting if you could give two shits?
> 
> :smile:



The dude called me out and I answered him. What's it to ya?

FCuK this. I'm goin' back to the Tele forum. Canadians are such a buncha tight asses.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Stevie 202 said:


> The dude called me out and I answered him. What's it to ya?
> 
> FCuK this. I'm goin' back to the Tele forum. Canadians are such a buncha tight asses.


A prime example of my earlier posts.... and why we decided to get rid of those threads


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Enough discussing it. Closed because apparently that can't be done civil either.


----------

